# Not sure if I should see a therapist



## chris87 (Jul 13, 2008)

I have been thinking about seeing some type of therapist, but I'm undecided. I always seem to say to myself that it's not really that bad, and I'm silly to think that I need to talk to someone. I also tend to worry about what other people think, and I get nervous that the therapist would wonder why I was there.

I feel like my life is falling apart. My social life is nonexistent. I have no real friends and have never had a girlfriend or a date. The one friendship I did have is nearly over, because I've ignored her messages for the last few months. I also think that I may have undiagnosed ADD, but I'm not entirely sure. To make everything worse, I was just academically dismissed from my university. I can't even explain it really. I have completely lost interest in my course work. As upset as I feel, I don't even care anymore.

My OCD issues also haven't improved. I still have annoying rituals, and I've developed some type of exercise obsession. I basically have to go on the treadmill for 90 minutes everyday, which is driving me crazy. If I don't, I will obsess over it for the rest of the night and the guilt will make me feel terrible.

I'm also supposed to be donating a kidney to my Mom. She was really sick last year, went into kidney failure, and is now on dialysis. I'm still upset about the whole situation, and I'm really kind of scared about being a donor.

I did e-mail someone, but he wanted me to call him. I don't know why, but I can't get the courage to call this person. I don't like talking on the phone. It makes me so incredibly uncomfortable.

Will I look stupid if I go see someone? Am I just overreacting? I don't want the therapist to be like "These are very minor problems. You don't need a therapist for them."


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't see why not. It could help. Sometimes you might just be missing a friend, or that person to give you the boost you need.

You should check a psychiatrist, or therapist, if not start w/ your regular doctor and explain to him truthfully.


----------



## shygirl86 (May 17, 2007)

OMG You will NOT look stupid. People go to therapists for even (relatively) minor things, and your things are NOT minor. I don't mean to make you feel bad, but you're not over-reacting, i think you're actually under-reacting. You can DEFINITELY justify going . 

It sounds like you have several things going on at the moment, and even just having one of those would justify seeing a therapist, but all of them combined, i definitely think you should.

I can kind of relate to your situation, and I have the same thoughts that maybe I don't really need it. But i'm going anyway! I think it's a low self esteem thing, thinking you don't deserve help? I'm sorry you worry about what people will think, but please try not to. these people are here to help (I actually think everyone should go occasionally, just as a maintenance thing).
Anyway, so please go, and let us know how it goes.


----------

